# The Mist



## Purgatory (Sep 3, 2007)

A new movie based on the Stephen King's short story "The Mist". 



And it's got Thomas Jane AKA Frank Castle from The Punisher to boot. Pretty much nearly all the movies via King books are pretty awesome.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Sep 3, 2007)

I saw the trailer for it the other day.It looked pretty good.I think I'll give it a watch when it comes out.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll give it a whack


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 3, 2007)

Whoa, that looks pretty sweet.

Well I don't know about you guys, but I'm expecting this to be good. After all, Frank Darabont, the guy who made *The Shawshank Redemption* and *The Green Mile*, is behind this. Heh, guess the guy really loves Stephen King novels. Well, here's hopin that the 3rd time's as much of a charm as the last 2.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

all this time  I never knew Stephen King did Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 4, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Whoa, that looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Well I don't know about you guys, but I'm expecting this to be good. After all, Frank Darabont, the guy who made *The Shawshank Redemption* and *The Green Mile*, is behind this. Heh, guess the guy really loves Stephen King novels. Well, here's hopin that the 3rd time's as much of a charm as the last 2.



The 3rd try is always the best.


----------



## Ash (Sep 6, 2007)

Thomas Jane, eh? I might just see it.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 6, 2007)

_The Mist_ eh?

That was a pretty decent story.  And given that it should be able to easily fill a 1.5-2 hour slot there shouldn't be too much filler.

I still haven't seen 1408, though from what I've heard they pretty much drowned the original work with filler.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 6, 2007)

Kage no Yume said:


> I still haven't seen 1408, though from what I've heard they pretty much drowned the original work with filler.



Wasn't it a short story?


----------



## keiiya (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't alway do so well with thrillers but the trailer looked good and its a based on a Stephen King story so I might give it a look into when it comes out.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Whoa, that looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Well I don't know about you guys, but I'm expecting this to be good. After all, Frank Darabont, the guy who made *The Shawshank Redemption* and *The Green Mile*, is behind this. Heh, guess the guy really loves Stephen King novels. Well, here's hopin that the 3rd time's as much of a charm as the last 2.



I totally forgot that he also did the green mile


----------



## JayG (Sep 8, 2007)

Wasn't really a big fan of The Mist. It would be interesting how it translates to the big screen.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

so whats the release date on it


----------



## Kubisa (Sep 8, 2007)

It gets released on the 21st November.

I haven't read anything by Stephen King, but the trailer looks good. I'll probably be able to enjoy the film more this way, seeing as I won't be comparing book to movie every five minutes like I've done with other book to movie adaptations.

Still, looks awesome.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 9, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Wasn't it a short story?



It was a short story.  And yet they still couldn't manage keeping even half of the details from what I've heard.

The only things that are similar between the story and movie are names, the room number, and the fact that the room is evil.  Might as well compare the FMA manga to the FMA anime.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet, thank you for telling me, CV.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'l go check it out, I saw the reviews when I went to go see Halloween, looks pretty intersting


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 9, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Sweet, thank you for telling me, CV.



No problemo, dude. :thumb


----------



## raisin-gun (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone seen this movie? I thought the story(especially the end was amazing, but the directing was BS. If somone like speilburg did ths movie, it would have been a blockbuster. 

Here's the end:

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the guy is stuck in his truck with his kid, his blonde friend thats a girl, and two old people. They are out of gas and the mist is everywhere. if they go outside, they risk being killed by the monster things. They're basically stuck there and have a gun with 4 bullets left in it. one of them has to kill the other four to save them from eternal boredom.  So the guy kills the four others, including his son, and then goes outside to get killed by the monsters. He's left in shock after he kills them and goes crazy. Then, the earth starts to rumble and you think there is another monster thing coming. It turns out to be a military tank, saving survivors, as the mist clears. IOW if he didn't kill them and waited 5 mor minutes, they'd all be saved alive


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 25, 2007)

I wanted to watch it, I read the book a while ago, my friend saw it last night and said the ending was frustratingly shit, it's different from the books ending, i'll probably wait until I can get my hands on a copy for free though.

What about the monsters themselves do they look pretty good?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 25, 2007)

Is that one guy Robert Jane AKA The Punisher?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2007)

Ending=fucking bullshit that makes me want to punch the screenwriter.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

I heard that movie fails. Heh i was about to go to cinema and watch it.


----------



## Denji (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow. That ending sucks. Thanks for giving me a heads-up so I wouldn't go see it.


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 26, 2007)

I wanted to watch it, but now I don't know


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 26, 2007)

Alright so I just saw it.


It's pretty well made except for the end if you ask me, the monsters look good and the acting seemed pretty damn decent, not a movie I rate highly but a pretty decent watch


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 26, 2007)

whats that movie??


----------



## ninpwn (Nov 26, 2007)

That ending sounds more funny than bad. Probably cause you invest your emotions in the chars.


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 26, 2007)

Eh it seems worthy of a one time watch, but I will wait till it hits DVD.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 26, 2007)

I called the ending though but im good at calling stuff.

I liked how at the end u see the chick from the beggining who no one would walk home.

I think the ending was good.

Btw what happend in the short story?


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 26, 2007)

The ending was amazing, plus I love the origin of the mist and the creatures in the mist since its theoretically possible.


----------



## Bender (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm gonna go see it this Friday


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 27, 2007)

In the book i'm fairly certain that they  just drive off in the car  and the mist has spreaded to  other places and they just drive hoping to evade it, I think that's what I read online.


I loved seeing the huge beast at the end though.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 27, 2007)

I may go see it. I think the ending in the book seems better though.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, just got finished watching it online. Here's the *link* if you're interested. You gotta have Firefox to watch it though.


*Spoiler*: _Mini Review_ 



To me, it wasn't as bad as a lot of people are saying it is. In fact, I kind of enjoyed myself. Yes, some of the characters did annoy the piss out of me, especially the neighbor and that fuckin god obsessed bitch. For anyone who's seen the movie, you know why they annoyed me so much.

However, everything else entertained me quite a bit. One of the main reasons it did is because I'm a huge HUGE fan of the whole "alien invasion" thing. Call me crazy, but when they got to the part where that soldier boy revealed that the reason this happened was because the military scientists opened up another dimension, it kind of reminded me of Half Life, which is one of my favorite games. And man, that huge fuckin creature at the end was awesome, even though we only saw it for like 30 seconds.

Yes, the ending was a bit of bummer. But hey, they can't all have a happy ending. So anyways, what I'm basically trying to say is that this movie isn't really all that bad. If you're into the whole "invasion" thing, you just might enjoy it. If not, well, you still might anyway.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 27, 2007)

^Wow, you can watch movies still in theatre's online?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 27, 2007)

Rob Lucci said:


> ^Wow, you can watch movies still in theatre's online?


Are you new to the intahwebs or something?


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 28, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Are you new to the intahwebs or something?



Umm, apparently. I don't even know what intahwebs means so...

Is it a widely known thing that you can illegally watch movies like this on the internet? I know it's possible to download them, I just didn't know you could stream them so easily.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 28, 2007)

Rob Lucci said:


> Umm, apparently. I don't even know what intahwebs means so...
> 
> Is it a widely known thing that you can illegally watch movies like this on the internet? I know it's possible to download them, I just didn't know you could stream them so easily.



Sometimes you can watch movies b4 they even come out in theatres.

LOL i mean i think alot of us watched american gangster liek a month early.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 28, 2007)

Are there any specific sites that allow it?


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 28, 2007)

Rob Lucci said:


> Are there any specific sites that allow it?



Its not really  legal.

But sum sites like bedroommediaor alluc get them up at times.

Sometimes its like a really small site that gets it. or veoh.com but u need there player and its inda like downloading.


----------



## botoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Just saw this movie the other night. 

I really enjoyed. It was definitely a movie that I found myself immersed in. The story was pretty good, with some remarks made about society here and there. I think I liked it so much because it resembled a zombie movie to me, with the people going crazy and all. And then ending, Omg, that was a hit-or-miss ending. Some people left the theatre going WTF, while others loved it. I was somewhere in the middle, but more towards the loved it side.

Anyway, I thought it was a great movie but they could have explained a how they took down the giant tentacle dinosaur thing.


----------



## xzero1786 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just saw it and I gotta say I liked the ending...it's a good twist.


----------



## FireEel (Jan 27, 2008)

Fucking awesome movie, deserves a 4.5/5 from me.

The creatures looked fantastically real and well-designed.

The ending was great too, nothing better than one that no one would expect. I would have certainly hated it if they stuck with book ending.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 28, 2008)

I thinking of seeing this.

Any pictures of the monsters?


----------



## FireEel (Jan 29, 2008)

This is the only few decent monster pics i could find, simply doesn't do their scaryness or realisticness any justice.

I suggest u go to the official website to watch the 2nd trailer, though u only catch the glimpse of the creatures for like 0.5 secs or so, u can simply pause at those scenes.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 30, 2008)

They should've just stuck to the book's ending..


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 30, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> They should've just stuck to the book's ending..


I agree with that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2008)

Comes out this week in the UK, looks awesome, can't wait to see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Not being a cry-baby book reader, I thought the ending was hilarious. A fun little movie, could've been better.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 1, 2008)

Loved this movie, easily a 4/5 from me.


----------



## MidoriiSachi (Jul 1, 2008)

I love this movie too. However, I thought the ending was really messed up. ;A;


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 1, 2008)

God did I hate the ending for this. It seemed more like a "fuck you" to the audience.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I liked it, but the ending could've been better. Vonocourt pretty much said it right.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought the ending was alright. It seemed a tad cliche' to me though. Overall great movie though.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 1, 2008)

I might watch it online tonight I guess...


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 2, 2008)

awesome movie... shows what people can do in hopeless situations...


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2008)

I saw this in theaters.  I liked it but I'm a bitch enough to admit that I cried at the end.  Even though one of my friends spoiled the ending for me.

I liked the movie though. (Except for the end.)


----------

